

Physicists Discover Inorganic Dust With Lifelike Qualities (2007) - rms
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/08/070814150630.htm

======
rms
While Seti continues without finding anything interesting, the first aliens
were discovered in 2007. We probably won't have much to talk about, though.

~~~
rms
After looking at the actual papers, it is more correct to say that the first
aliens were _described_ in 2007. Or 2004, if you go off of the earlier paper
on the topic.

